# Starting out



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm 29 married with 2 kids. I'm thinking about leaving the company I've worked for for the past 7 years, 5 as foreman. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Before you leave, make sure you have some cash stock piled and some good projects to go to.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Wife & 2 kids is a blessing & a tremendous responsibility.

If your current employer provides steady work & a reliable paycheck...

You need to do some serious sole searching....

Have you got 40-50 grand to get you started, provide working capital & float you through the lean times?

Insurances
Tools/equipment
etc etc

Personal finances in order?

credit cards
medical bills
mortgage/rent
vehicle(s)
kids clothing/expenses

Don't want to burst your bubble....but sometimes one needs a jolt of reality....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I did the same thing with the same amount of kids. Just do it. It will be tough at first but hussle and it will work. The fact that you are considering it with a young family tells me your ready. Hang out here and you will do just fine. Did you post an introduction thread yet?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> Wife & 2 kids is a blessing & a tremendous responsibility.
> 
> If your current employer provides steady work & a reliable paycheck...
> 
> ...


That is very good advice but I didnt have any of that..


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That is very good advice but I didnt have any of that..


What was the status of the economy when you started out?

It is a jump that *CAN* be made...just not everyone can do it....

His wife will play a* HUGE* role in determining if this works.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

griz said:


> What was the status of the economy when you started out?
> 
> It is a jump that CAN be made...just not everyone can do it....
> 
> His wife will play a HUGE role in determining if this works.


Good point Griz! When I made the jump I was lucky it was at the beginning of the housing boom so things were decent for us during the first five years...today...not so sure we would have made it.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

A couple grand in savings, in the process of looking for a van, and have plenty of tools to get started. I've kind of been planning for this time I just thought I would wait a couple more years, it's just getting tougher each day to deal with the boss. He's more worried about the check than the quality of work.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> What was the status of the economy when you started out?
> 
> It is a jump that CAN be made...just not everyone can do it....
> 
> His wife will play a HUGE role in determining if this works.


Thats a great point again. The economy was 04ish. My wife was a huge supporting factor in my advancement. As Griz mentioned, you need her to be on board. We went from secured pay check to really struggling at first. She has to know its an investment.


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a wife and 2 kids also. I'm 26 and just got my general contractors license. Get your stuff in order while you still work your job, then leave when your ready. I have been around this since I was a kid and was also foreman but decided it was time to be the contractor. I just advertised a little and work mostly by myself which I don't always plan on doing. You can make more money being a contractor but it is a lot of work and stressful at times. But you can do it!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You can also loose your ballz very quickly. You have to be certain your ready. Onky you know whats best for your family. Starting a business because you dont like your boss is not a good reason. The reason needs to be because you believe in yourself


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You can also loose your ballz very quickly. You have to be certain your ready. Onky you know whats best for your family. Starting a business because you dont **** your boss is not a good reason. The reason needs to be because you believe in yourself


I know I can do it. I've grown up around construction my whole life. Not trying to be cocky or anything but like you said you need to believe in yourself. I practically run the company I work for, it's just the 2 big things I don't do, bid and find work.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You have a website yet?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nick1001 said:


> ...I know I can do it.... it's just the 2 big things I don't do, bid and find work.


Just how much experience do you have bidding work?

Do you know what your OVERHEAD really is?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> Just how much experience do you have bidding work?
> 
> Do you know what your OVERHEAD really is?


Griz we all know what his overhead right now is, $0. :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Griz we all know what his overhead right now is, $0. :laughing:


Matt, you need help....:whistling:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You have a website yet?


Not yet


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

griz said:


> Just how much experience do you have bidding work?
> 
> Do you know what your OVERHEAD really is?


Just some side jobs over the years


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

griz said:


> Matt, you need help....:whistling:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


Thanks. The Op is the more urgent case right now though.. : whistling

I do need help now that you mention it. I have a lumber package in the back of my truck that I need to turn into shelving for my new jacks tomorrow.


----------



## Aura Detail (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd suggest making sure you have a client base, no matter how small. You may have a hard time getting the ball rolling if you don't have any jobs lined up that can turn into referrals.


----------

